# !eure Strecken!



## DAVE Kay (5. Juli 2007)

Sers Leute 

Ich komm aus Neumarkt (Sengenthal)
Fahr jetz noch nich so lange, lest mal mein profil......

Sind gerade dabei eine Strecke zu bauen
Haben im Wald eine Halfpipe ähnliche längere Schneise gefunden, diese von Ästen und anderen Hindernissen befreit, so dass sie jetz mit hohem speed befahrbar ist. Die Natürlichen Steilkurven sind einfach genial.
Die Schneise ist etwa 1/3 der Strecken länge. Werden also noch diesen Sommer versuchen die gesamte abfahrt mit northshores und anderem verückten Zeugs vollzunageln.




Stellt mal eure STRECKEN so vor, vieleicht lässt sich ja mal zusammen fahren...(oder der ein oder andere kommt auf ne geniale idee)


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juli 2007)

gehört euch das waldstück?
glaub ja nicht,dass sich der Förster so freuen wird.wenn ihr da was hinbaut 
meine 1-2 kleine kicker in den örtlichen wäldern sind nach 2-3 wochen immer verschwunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAVE Kay (5. Juli 2007)

Wollen die vielleicht Betonieren  

aber dass is ja etz garnich das Thema

werden unseren Förster ja bald kennenlernen....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Juli 2007)

... da ist doch wieder ein secret spot am entstehen ...


----------



## DAVE Kay (5. Juli 2007)

Brauch auserdem noch jemandem zum racen oder  TrXen!!!!
icq:404334437


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Juli 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... da ist doch wieder ein secret spot am entstehen ...


 
Ya man. TOP SECRET!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Juli 2007)

Tom schrieb:
			
		

> stupidity has a certain charm - ignorance does not.


----------



## anhalb (10. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand eine Wegbeschreibung für mich für die Zabo-Trails oder sonstige Dirts in Nürnberg? Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## joker78 (13. März 2008)

und schon fertig gruß aus NM Team Alutech


----------



## DAVE Kay (15. März 2008)

haben 2 kicker hingeschaufelt   aber das wars dann auch  


-n Teamrider von alutech wohnt in nm?


----------



## joker78 (17. März 2008)

Ne hab nur eins und ein moutaincycle san andreas das 2te, weil beim ersten ist mir der rahmen gebrochen.Aber zum beiunsrumschühren reichts noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (17. März 2008)

dann sag nicht das du im team alutech bist 0o
naja auch egal


----------



## Coffee (17. März 2008)

anhalb schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Wegbeschreibung für mich für die Zabo-Trails oder sonstige Dirts in Nürnberg? Danke im Vorraus!



immer den wanderwegen nach, alles schön einsehbar  



DAVE Kay schrieb:


> Wollen die vielleicht Betonieren
> 
> werden unseren Förster ja bald kennenlernen....



 der förster wird sich sicher freuen...

coffee


----------



## killkillkill (17. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> gehört euch das waldstück?
> glaub ja nicht,dass sich der Förster so freuen wird.wenn ihr da was hinbaut
> meine 1-2 kleine kicker in den örtlichen wäldern sind nach 2-3 wochen immer verschwunden...



war bei uns anfangs auch so aber wenn du die kicker auch von hinte und den seiten aufschüttest so das man die stämme nichtmehr sieht bleiben sie in der regel stehen weil der förster keinen bock hat sich die finger schmutzig zu machen-dafür bräuchte er ja ne schippe ...


----------



## Dirtnea (19. März 2008)

Ja also ich komm aus Neustadt/Aisch und wir, also das Playgroundriders-Team bauen dort den ersten offiziellen Dirtpark im Landkreis. Also es stehen schon Die Anfahrt und die Kids Anfahrt, eine Große Line mit Sprüngen von 2-3 metern Hohe eine normale Line mit Sprüngen zwischen 1,30 und 1,80 Metern Höhe und eine Kinderline mit Sprüngen zwischen 50 cm und 90 cm Höhe, und eine Line wirt noch folgen.
Es wersen bis zur richtigen Eröffnung am 26.04.08 noch weitere Sprünge zu den Lines, Hips und Transfers ein Wallride und eventuell ein Foampit hinzugefügt.Bei der Eröffnung werden Gastfahrer anwesent sein, es gibt Livemusik , Essen un Trinken...  Ihr könnt ja auch vorbeischauen.
Für meh infos geht auf http://www.playground.de.hm/


----------



## Magister (19. März 2008)

Wir baun in der nähe von Mak zurzeit nen schönen FR und DH trail.

Timo


----------



## DAVE Kay (20. März 2008)

Ach ja     in Neumarkt  wird natürlich auch n kleiner dirtpark gebaut    warten nur noch auf genehmigung der stadt      
und die kommt sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

